# Yema Space Magic



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Hi Guys

A mate of mine dabbles in watches, buying and selling at bootfairs, he doesn't have internet access so he often pops a few around for me to do some "research" for him. It's not unknown for me to buy the odd one from him.

He's dropped his latest batch off, the most interesting for you guys will probably be this NOS Yema Space Magic. It is in beautiful condition and still has the tag attached - there are a couple of minor scratches on the back where he has performed a battery change. Apparently it also has a game you can play on it, I haven't investigated this because frankly LCD's are not my thing, and I don't want to risk scratching it. I've had a quick trawl on the WWW but I can't find a thing about this model.



















The pics are a bit quick & dirty, so apologies for the quality.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Now i like LCD's...please stiffle those boo's at the back!!!

Got to find out how the game works Lee....i reckon its a Space game.....just speculating though.. :lol:

I think thats great......sure i can find something you might like for a trade... :tongue2:

Keith


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That is cool. I'm not normally one for the LCD's either but I like that.

I think it's the name I like most. I mean... "Space Magic". It must be at least 10 times better than any ordinary magic.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

LCDs are great, interesting that Yema jumped on the bandwagon too....

Nice watch!


----------

